# Dunhill tobacco



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

What is the latest news?
My local guys, are holding out still, thinking they are going to be rich, but there are still companies on the net, selling it.

Any new updates??
Low-dates?
or
No-dates?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

What's the situation?


----------



## IrishCamel81 (Jan 26, 2009)

Whats goin' on?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

So far as I've heard from another forum its still out of production with no plans for anyone to pick it up. I don't know any sites that still have it for sale. There are some knock-offs like Altadis which people resoundingly advise to stay away from, maybe some from Pipesandcigars and an EMP sub from McClelland. I picked up three tins of Light Flake at a B&M this week but it was all they had. Surely someone will pick up these popular blends but maybe not.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I picked up some 965 and didnt think it was that great


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

pro2625 said:


> I picked up some 965 and didnt think it was that great


I didn't like Nightcap, EMP, Standard Mixture Medium or Mild but Royal Yacht really did it for me and I expect to like Light Flake as well. I'm not really an english or latakia lover but I wish I'd found the VAs sooner.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I didn't like Nightcap, EMP, Standard Mixture Medium or Mild but Royal Yacht really did it for me and I expect to like Light Flake as well. I'm not really an english or latakia lover but I wish I'd found the VAs sooner.


I have 2 tins of Royal Yacht if you want to make a trade....


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I didn't like Nightcap, EMP, Standard Mixture Medium or Mild but Royal Yacht really did it for me and I expect to like Light Flake as well. I'm not really an english or latakia lover but I wish I'd found the VAs sooner.


Nor did I, but I thought the old 965 was phenomenal. I have one tin left of the newer version but haven't tried it. Elizabethan was always my favorite Dunhill tobacco and I have a paltry two Murray-era tins left.

Light Flake is different than Royal Yacht but if you like straight virginia flakes, I think you'll like LF just fine.


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> So far as I've heard from another forum its still out of production with no plans for anyone to pick it up.


If guys on smokersforums are on the right track, Orlik is still making some of them, and they are available in Germany & Denmark. There's no distributor for UK, USA & Canada at the moment.


----------



## King (Jan 11, 2009)

I am a huge Nightcap fan.
If any one has tins, and wants to trade let me know.
I have other Dunhill tins sleeping and stored until awoken by a fire.


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

Apparently I got into the pipe smoking game late... I had no clue that you can't buy dunhill tobacco anywhere. Since I read this I looked and there is nothing, I had them on my list of some blends to try. The way people talk about it, it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

GreekGodX said:


> ... I had no clue that you can't buy dunhill tobacco anywhere...


Oh, I dunno. Dunhill happens. Yum. Elizabethan Mixture. :wave:


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

No wonder its out of stock! LOL!!!!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah Moo, you son of a B


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am very, very sorry. 

My behavior in this thread has been inexcusable. 

I apologize humbly, sincerely and unreservedly.

Now, to make myself feel better, I'll go choke down some more of the Elizabethan Mixture.








:r :r :r


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> i picked up some 965 and didnt think it was that great


what???!!! Are you mad??!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You got a helluva deal Dan. The retailer must've thought you were a real connoiseur


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> You got a helluva deal Dan. The retailer must've thought you were a real connoiseur


All told, the swag was collected over several years. The EM, however, was a one shot fluke. Fortunately I'm fond of EM.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Stumbled on a tin of EMP a couple weeks ago and like it. It's got the tastes I like only in a mild manner. Still rather noobish so it's hard to describe the tastes.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Oh, I dunno. Dunhill happens. Yum. Elizabethan Mixture. :wave:


:faint:

You

*B I T C H* !!!!

:bitchslap:

Fine, then no soup for you!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> You *B I T C H* !!!!
> 
> :bitchslap:


Well, yes. I am something of a rat bastage. However, what with increasing taxes, product liability issues, more and more laws for the public defense, etc. it seemed like a matter of time before certain products with inherent value might become more costly or simply unavailable.

You should see my Penzance pile. :scared:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Well, yes. I am something of a rat bastage. However, what with increasing taxes, product liability issues, more and more laws for the public defense, etc. it seemed like a matter of time before certain products with inherent value might become more costly or simply unavailable.
> 
> You should see my Penzance pile. :scared:


Funny you should say that Moo. I was just thinking this morning that if there's one thing we should all take from this thread its the knowledge that our own favorite tobacco producer could be next followed by a mad scramble to grab up existing stocks then *poof* SG is gone, Exoterica is gone, Solani is gone. You just never know what the future holds :horn:


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> You should see my Penzance pile. :scared:


Stop looking in my cabinets and keep your hands of my 10 cases of PenZ! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> ...You just never know what the future holds :horn:


I never thought I'd be able to buy two shares of Ford AND General Motors common for the price of a tin of Escudo. The world changes every day. GM for chewing gum prices and Balkan Sobranie for the price of gold.

Choose wisely, gwasshoppuhs.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

plexiprs said:


> Stop looking in my cabinets and keep your hands of my 10 cases of PenZ!
> :mrgreen:


I imagine it'll be a good investment over time.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Funny you should say that Moo. I was just thinking this morning that if there's one thing we should all take from this thread its the knowledge that our own favorite tobacco producer could be next followed by a mad scramble to grab up existing stocks then *poof* SG is gone, Exoterica is gone, Solani is gone. You just never know what the future holds :horn:


Excellent point. I wish I had stocked up more on Elizabethan, 965, Ashton Old London Pebble Cut, Three Nuns, etc etc. I saw that stuff everyday for years and I was lulled into thinking it would be around forever.


----------



## Bassie (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi there,

I am going to Peter heinrichs store this week-end in Köln Germany. On their website they still sell all the Dunhill brands. better, especialy for those tobaccos i will drive to Köln this week-end. What is the brand news about being out off production ? Anyone ?
Cause if it really is, i'll have to get a huge stash for the next couple a decades:banana:


----------



## Bassie (Mar 5, 2009)

Ow,..forgot,..their website :

www.pfeife.de


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

DH isn't out of production, they just don't have a US distributor since Lane gave up. it's hard to believe DH wouldn't just pick up another distributor, but i've heard they're wanting to distance themselves from the tobac industry & focus on "specialty goods". friggin' anti's are doing their best to ruin everything, stock up from overseas while ya can.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

wharfrathoss said:


> DH isn't out of production, they just don't have a US distributor since Lane gave up. it's hard to believe DH wouldn't just pick up another distributor, but i've heard they're wanting to distance themselves from the tobac industry & focus on "specialty goods". friggin' anti's are doing their best to ruin everything, stock up from overseas while ya can.


Was Lane only the distributor or were they also the American blender of Dunhill tobaccos?
I read, probably the same place you did, that tobacco related goods only account for 1% (if I remember correctly) of Dunhill's markets. Sounds like a demand (or lack there of) driven decision. I've also heard negative comments about the Dunhill shop in London. Seems Dunhill has set its own course.
I'd like to see Dunhill tabaks again but there were only a couple I liked anyway. If they fade into the mists of time, then so be it.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Was Lane only the distributor or were they also the American blender of Dunhill tobaccos?
> I read, probably the same place you did, that tobacco related goods only account for 1% (if I remember correctly) of Dunhill's markets. Sounds like a demand (or lack there of) driven decision. I've also heard negative comments about the Dunhill shop in London. Seems Dunhill has set its own course.
> I'd like to see Dunhill tabaks again but there were only a couple I liked anyway. If they fade into the mists of time, then so be it.


My understand is that Dunhill pipe tobacco is no longer distributed in the United States. Don't know why, but that's the scoop.... :noidea:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

DBCcigar said:


> My understand is that Dunhill pipe tobacco is no longer distributed in the United States. Don't know why, but that's the scoop.... :noidea:


'hoss said it right here



wharfrathoss said:


> DH isn't out of production, they just don't have a US distributor since Lane gave up. it's hard to believe DH wouldn't just pick up another distributor, but i've heard they're wanting to distance themselves from the tobac industry


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> ...If they fade into the mists of time, then so be it.


They may.

Old farts (like, uh, me) recall Orvis as the premier flyfishing house and Abercrombie & Fitch as the guys who came to your house and measured you up for an elephant gun and safari clothing. Times change. Now they are katalog kiddie klothes and mall outlets. Nary a Winchester.50 Express or royal coachman to be seen on the shelf.

Better buy all the Penzance and Old Gowry you want now - those birds might be deader than General Motors by next week, right? Good thing pipes and pipe tobacco keeps so well. Love the cellar. :smile:


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

pro2625 said:


> I picked up some 965 and didnt think it was that great


I didnt too, at first. Now its my all time favourite Keep on trying it


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

selleri said:


> If guys on smokersforums are on the right track, Orlik is still making some of them, and they are available in Germany & Denmark. There's no distributor for UK, USA & Canada at the moment.


https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

It can still be ordered in Europe
https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is a link for you who are desparate enough to buy for crazy amounts on ebay

https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry about the repeat posts. I got a blank white screen and it didnt show my post. Now I can see all three! and I do not see that I am able to delete so if the mods are so inclined please reduce all my posts on this thread to one post which gives the link to Dunhill Tobacco. I dont care which one. Pick. 
My Personal opinion though, G.L. Pease blends are available and they are better than Dunhill. 
I just finished a bowl of MM 965 that is the Lane Bulk version and it is good but G.L. Pease Westminster is a much better tasting Tobacco still I know folks have favorites so have at it.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

My local B&M still has some Dunhill Tins left. They will ship, Call them Schwabs Pipes & Stuff 1-800-874-1829 .. 1-859-266-1011.
Brian..


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mr Mojo Risin said:


> My local B&M still has some Dunhill Tins left. They will ship, Call them Schwabs Pipes & Stuff 1-800-874-1829 .. 1-859-266-1011.
> Brian..


Thanks. I got the last tin of EMP. he has no nightcap or MM but has a ton of Royal Yacht


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> Thanks. I got the last tin of EMP. he has no nightcap or MM but has a ton of Royal Yacht


Also I have a good sum of Lane Bulk Dunhill My Mixture 965 that I am willing to trade for some other Dunhill tobaccos. But I will have to wait until I have been a member of the forum long enough to trade. Keep this in your thoughts though.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Oh, I dunno. Dunhill happens. Yum. Elizabethan Mixture. :wave:


Dang Moo

perhaps you will be willing to trade some of your spoils? Those are Murray too. Congrats on such a stockpile.

Check this out
https://www.pipe-shop.net/Shop/cgi-...1&t=temsearch_artikel_pipe_tobacco&sort=NAMEa


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

with the availability a prices i have given up on dunhill, but i really enjoy their royal yacht and was wondering if somone could recommend something close that can still be found.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

There are a bunch of Dunhill smokers in this thread, so I thought I'd post the fact that I'm looking to trade for a few sealed tins of Murray's Era Dunhill Aperitif, from 1 tin to 5 tins would work for me. I have sealed tins of Murray's Era 965, Royal Yacht, Elizabethan, London Mixture, EMP and Standard Mild & Medium to offer in trade. 

If anyone is interested, please send me a PM to discuss.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> with the availability a prices i have given up on dunhill, but i really enjoy their royal yacht and was wondering if somone could recommend something close that can still be found.


dude look back a couple posts


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

BAT or British American Tobacco company owns the Dunhill pipe tobacco rights Dunhill has nothing to do with it anymore and Orlik is the blender. So what ever happens with the Dunhill name is up to BAT. My understanding is they want to concentrate more on there cigs because of the declining pipe tobacco market, so they could shut it down all togather or continue as they are or sell the brand I guess we will see.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

anybody heard any new rumors about dunhill tobaccos?

this threads been quiet for a while and i was just wondering.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm guessing that the summer rerelease rumors were just that rumors. DANG!!!!!!!


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Right now all the dealers I have spoken to have no plan to be getting any soon.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I am not sure if this is common knowledge yet, but I thought I would share just in case. I was in one of my favorite B&Ms yesterday looking to pick up some Dunhill blends that I know he had, and all but London Mixture had been bought up since the last time I was there. 

He did however assure me that they will be back through CAO in the near future. Definitely by summer.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Good news :thumb:


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

I know this is a dead thread but my local tobacco shop has some nightcap. They are selling it for 30 bucks a tin canadian and have 3 left...should I clean them out???


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Jordan303 said:


> I know this is a dead thread but my local tobacco shop has some nightcap. They are selling it for 30 bucks a tin canadian and have 3 left...should I clean them out???


I wouldn't, for that much money you could buy nine tins of westminster or something like that. And maybe Dunhill will be back next summer


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

Is it very expensive/dificult for you guys in the US to buy in Europe?

I have lots of links to British and German stores here if you want to buy Dunhill tobacco: michwens pipe links


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe we could work out some trades. We have a lot of Chinese goods.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jimmyc said:


> I wouldn't, for that much money you could buy nine tins of westminster or something like that. And maybe Dunhill will be back next summer


Well im very glad I asked. thanks


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

otto said:


> Maybe we could work out some trades. We have a lot of Chinese goods.


???


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

michwen said:


> ???


I was thinking if someone in Europe bought some Dunhill we could trade for something only available in the US. Then I remembered, all our stuff is from China. :rotfl:


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

otto said:


> I was thinking if someone in Europe bought some Dunhill we could trade for something only available in the US. Then I remembered, all our stuff is from China. :rotfl:


Not much better here, the chinese may be buying one of our car companys and the russians the other. Communist conspiracy?:ballchain:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jimmyc said:


> I wouldn't, for that much money you could buy nine tins of westminster or something like that. And maybe Dunhill will be back next summer


If Dunhill does come back, I think there will be a lot of folks with a cellar full of it that may have to plan on Junior going to a community college instead of Harvard.

Dunhill tobacco will most likely come back. I can't justify spending a lot of money on this stuff at the moment. For those that are sitting on skids of this stuff, sell it now while it's worth something.


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe the Chinese will buy Dunhill, then we'll be able to buy at Walmart for $3 per tin,


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> For those that are sitting on skids of this stuff, sell it now while it's worth something.


AGREED. And not because I want to buy it, either. The iron is hot over at Ebay, and it will cool dramatically when these blends return to the states.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

michwen said:


> Not much better here, the chinese may be buying one of our car companys and the russians the other. Communist conspiracy?:ballchain:


So much for containment and the lessons of history, huh?



otto said:


> I was thinking if someone in Europe bought some Dunhill we could trade for something only available in the US. Then I remembered, all our stuff is from China. :rotfl:


I've got a friend in Switzerland working on 20 tins of Mick McQuaid for me. No news as of yet.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> AGREED. And not because I want to buy it, either. The iron is hot over at Ebay, and it will cool dramatically when these blends return to the states.


Words of wisdom indeed...I should have sold that beanie baby collection when I had the chance!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I've only tried Standard Mixture and EMP (still have 7 tins of each in the cellar, bought in a trip to Spain) from Orlik production, and while it's good quality stuff, it's nothing to go crazy about. I'm still looking forward to try Nightcap and Elizabethean Mix, but I guess the really good ones are the old production tins...


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Back at the end of October '09 CAO said,

"Thank you for inquiring about the status of distribution for Dunhill pipe tobaccos. At this time contract negotiations are continuing. We had hoped to have a signed document by the end of October with anticipated product to distribute in January. However, the wheels turn slowly—and we are waiting, too."

Today, I sent a request for any releasable **new** information.

PS: "British American Tobacco announced today (Feb 2007) that it has agreed to sell its pipe tobacco trademarks to the Danish company, Orlik, for €24 million"


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

UPDATE:

Received the following a half-hour ago ....



> Dear Mr. Plexip:
> 
> The status is exactly as you state below: CAO is in negotiations with Dunhill to become its pipe tobacco distributor in the U.S. At this writing, the contract has not been signed. We are all anxious for this to become a reality.
> 
> ...


Anxious? If she only knew!!


----------

